# Few questions about blueprint reading and pile caps



## toni (Aug 31, 2006)

I was reading a book about the principles of Commercial Construction and I stumbled upon the foundation chapter and I was having a difficult comprehending some sections of the blueprints. 

My first question is about this particular blueprint.
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/sidewalk.jpg
(I linked it because the picture is large.)

Here I highlighted the part measured 12'-0" right below the existing Sidewalk. I am puzzled because I can not figure out what this part represents or what is suppose to done on that part which goes all around the building.

The second question is on that blueprint, there is a sidewalk between building and garage that has a measurement of 4'-6". My question is, how far does the sidewalk have to be from the building, seeing that I was given 10' space between them and the side walk is 4'-6".

On the second blueprint. 
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/pilecaps.jpg

I arise with the confusion of how thick the emptiness within the socket of the pilecap must. The socket where the connection of the pile and pilecap occur. Also, how much cement is there be used to connect the pile to the pilecap, and if there are any codes that must be obliged by doing so.

On the third blueprint.
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/foundation.jpg

I have signified a section of the foundation blueprint, my question is, I do not understand what it represents. I can not figure out what it is showing on to the full blueprint to the left.
If someone knows, can they please explain what they are showing me and show me on the blueprint where they are? 

Thank you, your help is appreciated.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I was reading a book about the principles of Commercial Construction and I stumbled upon the foundation chapter and I was having a difficult comprehending some sections of the blueprints. 

My first question is about this particular blueprint.
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/sidewalk.jpg
(I linked it because the picture is large.)

Here I highlighted the part measured 12'-0" right below the existing Sidewalk. I am puzzled because I can not figure out what this part represents or what is suppose to done on that part which goes all around the building. 
It does not specify, therfore it is either specified elsewhere or you are about to call the architect.

The second question is on that blueprint, there is a sidewalk between building and garage that has a measurement of 4'-6". My question is, how far does the sidewalk have to be from the building, seeing that I was given 10' space between them and the side walk is 4'-6".
What ever the customer wants, but I would equal out parking stall #4.

On the second blueprint. 
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/pilecaps.jpg

I arise with the confusion of how thick the emptiness within the socket of the pilecap must. The socket where the connection of the pile and pilecap occur. Also, how much cement is there be used to connect the pile to the pilecap, and if there are any codes that must be obliged by doing so. 
Check the elevation plan

On the third blueprint.
filelodge.com/files/room21/539892/foundation.jpg

I have signified a section of the foundation blueprint, my question is, I do not understand what it represents. I can not figure out what it is showing on to the full blueprint to the left.
If someone knows, can they please explain what they are showing me and show me on the blueprint where they are? 
Looks to be the #4 bars.
Thank you, your help is appreciated.


Dude, did I just help you with your homework? For a second it seemed like you were at school and then asking about codes as if you were on a job.....either way?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

toni said:


> ...how much cement is there be used to connect the pile to the pilecap


You just glue the pilecap on with PL400.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

toni said:


> Here I highlighted the part measured 12'-0" right below the existing Sidewalk. I am puzzled because I can not figure out what this part represents or what is suppose to done on that part which goes all around the building.


It looks like that's the easement for the city. The property line starts at 17' from the edge of the sidewalk and goes back 125' from there. Nothing is to be done in the easement area.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> You just glue the pilecap on with PL400.


Please excuse my friend's penchant for joking. Subfloor adhesive is not the recommended material for this procedure. Marine piles, maybe. Foundation piles.... eeek. Pile caps and ring beams are formed in place on top of the piles according to the print dimensions, and the concrete is poured.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> ...formed in place on top of the piles...and the concrete is poured.


Ohhhhhh......they use concrete; not 'cement'?


----------

